# Tube Replacement Question



## The Warrior (Jan 30, 2012)

Sorry, another newb question. I was reading about replacing a tube on a Barnett Diablo, and it was saying to use rubbing alcohol. Does anyone know if denatured alcohol would work? I have some of that on hand for my alcohol stoves. Thanks.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Alcohol is used because it dries faster than water. The purpose is to act as a lubricant. Denatured just has a higher percentage of alcohol content than rubbing alcohol.I t will work fine.


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

Denatured means the grain alcohol has been poisoned so people won't drink it. Rubbing alcohol has been poisoned. Wood alcohol does not need to be poisoned.

By the way, I use saliva to lubricate tubes and have never had one come off.


----------



## The Warrior (Jan 30, 2012)

Thanks guys, appreciate the help.


Henry in Panama said:


> By the way, I use saliva to lubricate tubes and have never had one come off.


That's what I ended up doing anyways, haha.


----------

